# cardio when bulking



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Want to start doing some cardio to keep any fat gain down to a minimum, and to also make it easier when I go on a diet.

What do you recommend and how often?


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your bulking your going to gain fat. If you don't want to gain fat go on a lean bulk just means more micro managing and a lot less gains in a much longer time frame. Personally not a big fan on lean bulking don't see the point like people who want to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time. Pick one normally lose fat first and go at it all out then change your diet and goals to match.

Would suggest you bulk and cut even if you just do it short 2-3 month spells.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

That's my plan, 1-2 months cleanish bulk, then a week or 2 keto, I'm a hard gainer so see how it goes lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pkant2002 said:


> Your bulking your going to gain fat. If you don't want to gain fat go on a lean bulk just means more micro managing and a lot less gains in a much longer time frame. *Personally not a big fan on lean bulking don't see the point like people who want to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time*. Pick one normally lose fat first and go at it all out then change your diet and goals to match.
> 
> Would suggest you bulk and cut even if you just do it short 2-3 month spells.


Thats not lean bulking, thats a recomp,

Re the op, yes you can add cardio to limit fat gain or you can just cut cals slights as ll cardio will do is burn the cals anyway.

Cardio is probaly better health wise but its SO BORING :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

just count your kcals and don't go over 500kcals above maintenance a day.

Although that's just as boring as doing cardio! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Thats not lean bulking, thats a recomp,
> 
> Re the op, yes you can add cardio to limit fat gain or you can just cut cals slights as ll cardio will do is burn the cals anyway.
> 
> Cardio is probaly better health wise but its SO BORING :lol:


Yeah cals have been limited buddy


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> just count your kcals and don't go over 500kcals above maintenance a day.
> 
> Although that's just as boring as doing cardio! :lol:


Im about 400 over maintenance. Keeping an eye on it this time ahaha.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

reza85 said:


> bump


I've read that HIIT cardio is much better for fat loss vs steady state as it keeps burning fat throughtout the day- http://www.simplyshredded.com/cardio-for-fat-loss-high-intensity-interval-training-cardio-vs-low-intensity-steady-state-cardio.html


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Id do a bit of cardio just for health purposes if any.

20 mins HIIT 2-3x a week should be ok.

Alternativley do some sprints, ever seen a skinny sprinter??


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Id do a bit of cardio just for health purposes if any.
> 
> 20 mins HIIT 2-3x a week should be ok.
> 
> Alternativley do some sprints, ever seen a skinny sprinter??


Was actually thinking sprints!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Get on em' mate.

Find a football pitch, sprint like fvck down one side jog round the rest. Repeat till you die.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I do cardio when bulking, doing it at the moment. Was told to do this by someone very respected who helps me out with diet and training. He told me it makes fat easier to lose. At the moment its having a recomposition effect. Been doing some PB's yet Im looking better and better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> I do cardio when bulking, doing it at the moment. Was told to do this by someone very respected who helps me out with diet and training. He told me it makes fat easier to lose. At the moment its having a recomposition effect. Been doing some PB's yet Im looking better and better.


mind me asking what type?


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

TommyFire said:


> Alternativley do some sprints, *ever seen a skinny sprinter*??


That's like comparing apples to oranges.

As for not so muscular/bulked sprinters go Christophe Lemaitre would probably fit the bill.

With regards to the OP I would suggest a bit of both. Some steady state jogging and a session of sprints. If jogging hurts your joints then do some swimming.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I have started doing 45 mins cardio 3 times a week well bulking and my weight and strength are still going up well. Just eat more to replace the calories burnt.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

At the moment I do 15 minutes on speed 12.5 run on the treadmill, then 15 minutes incline walk at speed 6, then do 15 minutes cross trainer at medium intensity. Took me a while to be able to run at speed 12.5 for so long, but I like to be fit and do my CV, as a fitness physique is what I'm aiming for. I also do 15 minutes cross trainer or walking after doing legs.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Im currently bulking and doing 1-2 cardio sessions a week, depending what shift i am. Making me feel a lot better in myself, only burning 250-300 cals a session so really it doesnt affect my macros over the course of the week. Im doing it more for the heart health benefits.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> At the moment I do 15 minutes on speed 12.5 run on the treadmill, then 15 minutes incline walk at speed 6, then do 15 minutes cross trainer at medium intensity. Took me a while to be able to run at speed 12.5 for so long, but I like to be fit and do my CV, as a fitness physique is what I'm aiming for. I also do 15 minutes cross trainer or walking after doing legs.


Off topic but you're some size for a natty mate,you're young as well aren't you?


----------

